# Pair



## frozentundra (Sep 10, 2012)

We have a pair of Vizsla. A brother and sister. They are the best of friends and entertain each other. The female is very friendly and has a great personality. Our male is great with family but very nervous and on edge with new people. I have never had a dog with his temperament. Is there a way to help him adjust to new people. He is a beautiful dog and strangers are drawn to him. We try to socialize him as much as possible but we are constantly on guard. Even after a new guest enters our home he does not accept some people even after an hour while other times he
adjust and accepts quickly. How can we help him to adjust better.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.
Walks on-leash are the fastest bonding exercise I can think of.

Get the dog and your guests away from the house first and then bring them all back in together. Let the pack form away from the males "home that he has to guard."

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Try that and see if that might help.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also add after you return home from the walk. Have your guest come in and sit down (like they belong, no standing around at first), and pay no attention to the dog until you know he is comfortable with them. Even if he comes up for a sniff, don't have them reach out to him.

You didn't say if it was fear,or guarding the home front that makes him stressed with new people.


----------



## sebas-apollo (Oct 13, 2014)

i cant say i've had too many guarding problems, but from experience, confidence and limited friendliness have deterred my dog's guarding behavior with strangers. acting standoffish seems to put him in a fit, so i encourage guests to come up to him and greet him, then carry on into the house.


----------

